# Who Pays for PPE?



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Can't tell.


> *Error 403 - Forbidden*
> 
> You tried to access a document for which you don't have privileges.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

"Who" as in employer or employee? I say employer. That way they can control the safety procedures of their employees and certify that all is current and approved.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I've started buying my own. If it means I have it, then that's good enough at this point.

ETA: I work for the family biz so my situation is a bit different than most employees.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> I've started buying my own. If it means I have it, then that's good enough at this point.
> 
> ETA: I work for the family biz so my situation is a bit different than most employees.


Your family don't care if you get burned in an arc flash?

It's the employers responsibility all the way. We provide hard hat, ear plugs, safety glasses, gloves, vests, arc flash PPE, voltage rated gloves (sent out and tested every 6 months). Fall protection harness, double lanyard, beam wraps, retractables, you name it. We also provide FR shirts.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

We provide it.
We provide training
We have safety meetings
We constantly reinforce company policies.

Had one guy get burnt MINOR THANKFULLY because he did not wear his PPE, guess who got called on the carpet.

Had another guy not wear it to rack a CB, guess who was threatened with ban from all jobs involving the LARGE CUSTOMER of mine, guess who got called on the carpet.

And guess the answer to our enquiry with the employees, Oh it was a simple task did not see the need.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

JRaef said:


> Can't tell.


Ok, I got all you guys special access now and the link should work.  
But just in case, here's the article with links to the referenced material at the bottom.



> *SO WHO CARRIES THE RESPONSIBILITY OF PAYING FOR PERSONAL PROTECTIVE EQUIPMENT AT THE WORKPLACE?*
> 
> HUGH HOAGLAND · JUNE 16, 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

We provide everything from glasses to arc flash shirts/pants. The only thing we don't supply is work boots but we provide all employees after 6 months 100 dollars for boots and do this every year afterwards. Any safety course relevant to what we do is 100% paid for along with the time to take it. So if an employee finds a course they want to take we send them to it.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

dawgs said:


> Your family don't care if you get burned in an arc flash?
> 
> It's the employers responsibility all the way. We provide hard hat, ear plugs, safety glasses, gloves, vests, arc flash PPE, voltage rated gloves (sent out and tested every 6 months). Fall protection harness, double lanyard, beam wraps, retractables, you name it. We also provide FR shirts.


I've worked for a couple mom and pop shops and I never seen them provide or require 1 piece of ppe.


----------

